# Guama Rhombeus



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Evreybody,
This is my finger chaser Guama Rhombeus;


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice, love his shape


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice rhom


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice rhom and tank









Welcome to the site


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

nice


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice rhom man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

superb looking rhom.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow nice.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice Rhom man. How big is this guy?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Of all the rhoms I've raised and had, My Guyana was my favorite and by far and away had the most personality!..My Black Diamond rhom was a very close second!...Excellent guyana you have there!..A mean S.O.B.!!..


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

nice rhom









embedded
http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.46
Guamá @ Yahoo! Video


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Great video thanks for sharing


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet rhom and set up you have there!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh man, thats a nice fish. 
How long have you had him/grown him out?


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> Nice Rhom man. How big is this guy?


Thanks, 12 inches.


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Da said:


> Of all the rhoms I've raised and had, My Guyana was my favorite and by far and away had the most personality!..My Black Diamond rhom was a very close second!...Excellent guyana you have there!..A mean S.O.B.!!..


Thanks a lot. He is a great fish. I am happy to have him in my collection.


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Da said:


> Sweet rhom and set up you have there!


Thank you.


----------



## dorukan (Apr 24, 2009)

Lifer374 said:


> Oh man, thats a nice fish.
> How long have you had him/grown him out?


Thank you. I had him almost for 1 year and he was already 11.5 inches when ı got him. He is 12 inches now, a little thicker and longer than ı got him.


----------

